# Blue eyed lucys



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

whats would makes the cleanest pure white blue eyed lucys.

Mojave x mojave

Lesser x lesser

Lesser x mojave

cheers.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Super Mojave is a more patterned-white snake with a greyish head and darker eyes.
Mojave Russos are patterned-white snakes with greyish heads and darker eyes.
Super Lessers are quite clean white snakes.
Lesser Mojaves are very clean white snakes.
Russo White Diamonds are very clean white snakes.
Lesser/Phantom Karmas are very clean white snakes.
Butter/Lessers are very clean white snakes.
Super Butters might well be clean white snakes.


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Super Mojave is a more patterned-white snake with a greyish head and darker eyes.
> Mojave Russos are patterned-white snakes with greyish heads and darker eyes.
> Super Lessers are quite clean white snakes.
> Lesser Mojaves are very clean white snakes.
> ...


ive got a female lesser and female mojave close to breeding age/weight and was wondering once breed which one to keep a male from to put to the female down the line so a lesser x mojave will be the best bet for the cleanest white lucy. Its for the misses she wants a really white lucy i preffer the slightly visual pattern lucy more but what the misses wants i supose lol


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

From what I've seen Lesser Mojaves are very nice-looking leucistics. You may well see SOME patterning, but it won't be "colour" - it'll be more "translucent white" and "opaque white".

Of course, breeding a pattern gene into that to reduce the patterning further might work


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Lesser, apparently.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Robbie said:


> Lesser, apparently.


That said fire a second ago...:whistling2:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Tops said:


> That said fire a second ago...:whistling2:


:whistling2: I'm colour blind?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Robbie said:


> :whistling2: I'm colour blind?


 haha, no wonder my snakes are not breeding... i've been asking you Rob:2thumb:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

if you want to produce a "clean white" baby, go for a butter/lesser orlesser/lesser pairing (because you already have a lesser female)... BUT, because you want a white male "holdback", to breed at a later date, it might be better for you (genetically) to go for a mojave/lesser pairing... your decision


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> haha, no wonder my snakes are not breeding... i've been asking you Rob:2thumb:


LOL! IN FAIRNESS I thought the question was which combos make the best Leucistics! I never noticed the eyes had to be blue!! :blush:

And they'll breed for me, send them up!


----------



## rock-steady (Oct 30, 2007)

Sorry to high jack but could you breed a lesser to a cinnamon and then put the lesser/cinnamon offspring together? I do not know allot about royal genetics but just thought that the super cinnamon with lesser influence may give you what you are after. Awaits criticism from the hardcore royal breeders:lol2:

Regards ED: victory:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes, you could put lesser cinnamons together to aim for a Super Lesser Super Cinny, which might well be a whiter, less-marked BluEL.


----------

